# Skin protection



## DieKatzchen (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm about to cut biscuit joints into a pallet of ipe. Last time I had to do this I got a painful, sunburn-like rash on the exposed skin around my goggles and mask. Can anybody suggest a way to keep this stuff off my skin? I was thinking either Vaseline or Liquid Glove.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would quit working with that wood if I was that allergic to it. If you are going to do it I think keeping the hose of a shop vac close to where you were making the dust would be the best bet. It might also help if you wash your skin off with alcohol after doing the work. Washing with alcohol is what I normally do when I have to cut poison oak vines.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm with Steve, avoid it if it gives you that bad of a reaction. Allergies tend to get worse with exposure, it could be a slight contact rash this time and full anaphylactic shock next time


----------



## DieKatzchen (Jan 20, 2015)

Not really an option. It has to be done, and I'm the only one to do it.


----------



## Pal (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe a suit like these a varnisher use could help you?


----------



## DieKatzchen (Jan 20, 2015)

It's really only on my face, around my goggles, where the dust and sweat accumulate. First time it happened I thought it was just sunburn from working outside all day, but it was gone in an hour so I figured it was a reaction. Dupont used to make a product called pro-tek lotion that would protect your skin from mild irritants, but they don't seem to any more.


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Late reading this thread .but would a full face shield not do the job ?


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Wonder if the attic guys trick of putting baby powder all over the exposed skin would help? Maybe a healthy coating of petroleum jelly?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

That sounds like a "safety issue", and a full face shield would be my suggestion too, as well as NEVER rub or touch your face with your hands until you completely wash your hands! Be safe.


----------



## DieKatzchen (Jan 20, 2015)

I will try to acquire a full face shield. Failing that I will try petroleum jelly.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Id try the jelly first. A full ace shield is only going to deflect chips and the like making a beeline for your gooey bits, but wont help with the airborne dust at all.


----------

